# Apple Coffee Cake with Drunken Raisins



## Flourgirl (Jan 18, 2007)

This is a recipe that I learned to make from my mother. She started making it in the 1970's and I've been doing it for about 9 years. It's great with coffee in the morning or afternoon or with a scoop of vanilla ice cream after dinner.

5 Apples, Granny Smith or another good baking variety
½ C. Sugar
1 tsp. Cinnamon
¾ C. raisins
1 C. Rum 
butter to dot

Batter:
½ C. granulated sugar
¼ C. milk
1 egg
½ C. flour
1 tsp. Baking powder
4 Tb. butter

1. Place raisins in a small bowl and cover with rum, microwave for just 30 seconds. Allows raisins to soak up rum for about an hour or overnight. 

2. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

3. Core, peel and slice apples. Toss apples with sugar, cinnamon and drunken raisins including any rum left in the bowl. Place apple mixture in 9x9” baking dish or loaf pan. Dot the top with 4-5 pats of butter and place dish in oven until apples are just warmed through and butter is melted, 5-8 minutes.

4. Cream butter and sugar together and then add egg and blend. Add milk. Sift in flour and baking powder and mix. It will look like a thick pancake batter and won’t seem like its enough, but it is. 

5. Spoon batter over the warmed apples and raisins and bake for 40 to 50 minutes until the apples are soft. 

Cool, slice and serve room temperature or slightly warm with coffee or tea.


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2007)

That sounds so perfect for this cold weather! 
I'm  copy/pasting!


----------



## lulu (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you very much Flourgirl.


----------

